# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  английский язык - where in Moscow?

## kozyablo

хочу пойти на курсы английского языка  :: 
Наконец-то надумала и решилась.. 
Кто-нибудь может посоветовать неплохую школу английского языка в Москве..? 
Или предупредить о плохой..  
Спасибо  ::  
Пс = как подумаю о том, что курсы могут быть в будни с 19 до 21 несколько раз в неделю.. Ололололо.. Надеюсь войду в ритм..

----------

